# Attitude is the difference...



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ever notice how some people that come to Sailnet respond very differently from others...

For instance... Bernie K's response in this chartering thread was:



Bernie K said:


> Thank you all for your great comments -- that is what is so great about this board! Individuals such as yourselves take the time to help out sailor wannabees... I'm going to pick up the the cruising guide tomorrow. Thanks so much for the sites --- only one month to go!.
> 
> Appreciate the warning on Willy T.
> 
> ...


While over on the cruising forum, you have Dogsailors, with these two responses:


dogsailors said:


> Both dogs have done extensive coastal cruises as well as hiked the appalachain trail and canoed down several rivers once even in the atlantic. My dogs are cared for far better than most and I will not feel sorry for a dog who eats and sleeps all day. I was not asking for opinions but simply wanted to know if anyone has cruised with these near genuis dogs. Obviously no one on this site is acctually out cruising so I will have to see for my self. Good luck arm chair sailors have fun talking sh*t while Im out sailing.





dogsailors said:


> excuse me for asking if anyone OWNS AND CRUISES with bull dogs. was never interested in your opinions since you DO NOT CRUISE with bull dogs. Real friendly site I feel so welcome.


Both people were asking questions, and getting good, critical, and useful feedback IMHO-yet their responses are totally different. It seems that some of the newbies on sailnet want to only have their beliefs and ideas justified, rather than a wholehearted, honest, if somewhat humorous, discussion of the topic.

Do you think newbies, like Dogsailors and Horseatingweeds, are being too sensitive, or do they need to take chill pill and learn to deal?

Also, if you were out on the water...which would you want to be sailing near? If you had to crew for one...who would you rather crew for? If you had to have one as crew in an emergency, who would you want on your boat?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Also, if you were out on the water...which would you want to be sailing near?


Could you be more specific as to their range and maybe closing speed???


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

That woman drives a Volvo station wagon. I know she drives one. And you know she does.
Valiente deserves the Sailnet Cross, with Oak Leaf clusters.

Question: How long would she last with the Portagee?

You're right between the hawse pipes Dog. Peoples personalities don't take too long to reveal themselves. In my experience, people with the latter's personality usually lock themselves in their room alone after their watch. Just as well, it wouldn't hardly be prudent to take a walk on deck in the dark.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C said:


> Could you be more specific as to their range and maybe closing speed???


And what armanents were available aboard the boat you were on??

Sailaway21-

I thnk you've insulted Volvo drivers as a whole.  Even I wouldn't inflict her on Giu... he hasn't done that much wrong.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

do not confuse people with the facts, it really messes with their reality.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Heard a good one yesterday: Feelings aren't facts.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> And what armanents were available aboard the boat you were on??
> 
> Sailaway21-
> 
> I thnk you've insulted Volvo drivers as a whole.  Even I wouldn't inflict her on Giu... he hasn't done that much wrong.


Nah, bugger it, throw him to the dogs. Be good sport for the rest of us.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> And what armanents were available aboard the boat you were on??


Forget the tactics, go right at 'em!!!!

RAMMING SPEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I prefer to not damage my boat in the process of getting rid of the bad guys.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I thinks it was a sheila me ownself.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Side note: 
The guy that I first crewed for had SS angle iron welded up that replaced the toe rails on the bow. VERY effective in pre-race manouveing!!!! I saw it rip off 1 BBQ grill, 1 stern pushpit, and put 3 holes thru the hull of another boat. (All in 1 season of racing!!)


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

SD, didn't you already make this point in the original thread that you quoted dogsailors from? Also I don't see her post thanking people for their replies in your quote.

While I have no dog in this fight - pun intended - I have noticed there is a certain contingency of posters here lately who have been a bit juvenile and tend to hijack threads for their own entertainment, posting "witty" locker room banter instead of staying on topic as did happen in the thread you quote from. That might be the source of frustration for the poster seeking persons with actual experience and not just somebody's lips & A**hole if you know what I mean.

Not long ago I would have guessed you as a moderator with your criticism of people for not following proper forum etiquette. Might I suggest one of those "chill pills" of which you speak?

_edited to correct names_


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ah come on BADG. The initial answers in that thread addressed her concerns, They came from people like me who have cruised with animals (in my case a dog and a cat) and found the experience to be less than wonderful for the animals. Again in my case I tried to make the point that while cruising from one marina to another was Ok the idea of an extended offshore cruise with animals was not fair on them. For us animal lovers that's an unfortunate fact but a fact nonetheless. 

Sure it went downhill from there but really , what can you expect ?


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

tdw, could you elaborate on what it was like with the cat aboard? I have a young one that I've had for a few months. While I won't be going anywhere out of the Chesapeake anytime soon, in a couple of years we will be doing some extensive cruising. I have already planned to keep my eyes on her behavior while living aboard and the bay trips I'll be taking with her. If you prefer, you can PM your experience with it to me.

Don


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've heard that cruising with cats is actually reasonably easy...since they're much lower maintenance than two 40+ lbs. dogs would be. Many LD cruisers, including Tania Aebi, have written about their experiences with cats aboard.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

BADG said:


> I have noticed there is a certain contingency of posters here lately who have been a bit juvenile and tend to hijack threads for their own entertainment, posting "witty" locker room banter instead of staying on topic


I have noticed that the original question got answered several times; fairly and honsetly. That particular person did not like the suggestions she was given. Her mind was made up before she solicited for advice. Nothing anybody said or did was going to please her, other than "I think its a great idea."

The humor is part of what makes this work, we have had this discussion.
In fact we have had all of these discussions.

I noticed that the same topic gets brought up about the same thing over and over again. Do ya see me complain? NO.

The questions do get answered. Threads do get hijaked. The topic changes. We joke around.
So what?


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Sailortj, I am not defending dogsailors - that thread is irrelevant to me. This thread is gratuitous and contrary to the content.

Joking is perfectly acceptable (I even partake on occasion) but when it renders a thread useless by having to sort through pages of name-calling, it is too much. People will find other sources for information where they do not have to wade through all the BS.

_edited to correct names_


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I understand and respect your point of view.

There is a time and a place for everything. (Even joking/humor)


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

It's a shame this site doesn't have a bunch of article that people could go to for info before starting silly threads that just ask to be 'jacked.

T34C & sailingdog- let's not forget the wombatapult (though i don't know it's effective range)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

There are plenty of articles in the archive.
See the button on the top of the page that says "Articles"


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

ReverendMike said:


> It's a shame this site doesn't have a bunch of article that people could go to for info before starting silly threads that just ask to be 'jacked.


Rev.Mike,
Click on *Articles*, under the *Quick Menu* - up at the left hand corner of your screen.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, many subjects have been written about as a thread...and a simple search for the threads related to the topic in question would often result in an answer. Some questions are very common and come up repeatedly... crimp or solder, chain or rope for an anchor rode, what's the best anchor, etc. and have been answered very thoroughly.

BADG-

Main reason I wrote this is attitude is the key difference. Dogsailors' attitude is that if we weren't sailors, cruising with two bull terriers aboard the boat, that any information, advice or opinions we had was not valid. She even said as much in one of her posts. If you consider that bull terriers are not the most popular breed, and that cruising sailors are generally not dog owners, much less having two dogs aboard... the number of people who could legitimately answer the question in her eyes is almost zero. 

Most of the initial responses were to her questions...but were ignored as being irrelevant, since they didn't agree with her idea that cruising with two medium-sized bull terriers is the best thing in the world for them. 

Another poster who came in to the sailnet forums and was upset at the responses they had was Horseatingweeds, on his Boat as a character thread. His post and intent was vague and not very specific. He wanted information on a boat that was capable of bluewater passages and going from the Great Lakes, to Corpus Christi, TX. He didn't have a size or type of boat in mind. He didn't have even a basic idea of what kind of boat he wanted to use. Boats capable of making that journey range from a 20' Flicka, to a 62' Gunboat Cat... and the lifestyle of the person living aboard the boat will range from that of a monastic hermit to someone with all the conveniences of life ashore—satellite TV, hot and cold pressure water, washer and dryer, microwave oven, etc. Yet, when the people on this forum tried to help him focus his mind and writing abilities...he was upset.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry guys, was being sarcastic. The articles are great. The point i was feebly getting at was that few people seem to take advantage of them. Their loss, more entertainment for the rest of us.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mike, I hope you're sailing on Lake of the Ozarks, as there isn't much else in Missouri worth sailing on..


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Personally I can understand people repeatedly asking questions that have been brought up before. They need to voice their concern/question and want to play an interactive role in its solution. However, when you ask the question and receive several answers, you can't keep complaining that answers aren't specific enough to your original question, i.e. Not just cruising with a dog, but a bull terrior, and not just a bull terrior but a smallish approx. 50 lb. bull terrior. NOt just a smallish, 50 lb bull terrior, but a smallish 50 lb. bull terrior that is trained to poop on a square of carpet, likes to go canoeing, and some how found hiking boots that fit, and has asperations of K2.....

Lets face it, ITS A DOG! It might be your dog, and it might be a very nice dog, but its a DOG, and as such it will behave similarly to other dogs. If you insist on beating the topic to death because of your perceived specifics then you have to expect someone to call bullshit.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

*Back in the day..*

Back in the day..

Sailors, sailed the seven seas with an assortment of critters ie. cows,goats,sheep,chickens,parrots cats,dogs and yes even the occasional rat. With the introduction of refrigeration we can still maintain a fresh diet and not contend with either the input nor out of said critters in maintaining their freshness before consumption   

Fair Winds,

Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Amen to that T34C... And, of all the dog breeds, I see bull terriers as being one of the breeds less well suited to life aboard a boat.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Did anyone read Desparate Voyage? Enroute from Panama to Austrailia, the author/sole oceanic voyager, was given pigs and chickens from south pacific islanders. 

He nurtured them until prepping for consumption - one at a time. No refrigeration onboard, so he ate well for spurts at a time. When his food ran out, his wise pet rat which lived in the bilges - jumped ship before becoming the next meal. 

Guess if I was that rodent, I'd rather drown than become rat sushi too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB-

Wouldn't be rat sushi...he probably would have cooked it first... 

Besides, technically, sushi just means "vinegared rice" and has no need for raw fish or rodents..  Sashimi on the other hand is raw fish...


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Sailingdog
First i have to build the boat (15ft sharpie, wish me luck), then... Lake of the Ozarks is stinkpot hell, too close to St Looney (and Jefferson City, the state capital). It's also narrow and the wind is bloked by many tall bluffs. Stockton lake is supposed to be the best 'non-Great' lake for sailing in the midwest. (of course i live closer to Ozark Oh well, the Admiral put up with CT for years, i can find a way here, certainly not lacking for wind.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

SD,
Read the book - he lost everything in a hurricane, including his Primus and matches. Things became so desparate, he resorted to eating seabirds raw - and alive, which were caught with a makeshift harpoon.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

UGH... I would do it if I had too, but the thought of eating a raw rat is really disgusting... raw seabirds isn't as bad...but I would definitely kill them first.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

Meat eating birds taste really bad. Don't ask how I know this but, its first hand knowledge. Grazers are much more tasty.

Fair winds,

Bill


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Rev - what about Greers Ferry Lake? Or across to Illinois and Caryle Lake?


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

John
Thanks, but I live right near the center of MO (~1 hr from Ozark) which makes both those a bit of a drive. Have a friend who lives in St Looney who just started racing on Carlyle, have to see... Closer to home are Truman, Stockton and Pomme de Terre (no, really, "potato lake" - gotta love it ). midwestsailing.com is a great resource, just need to build the boat (two actually, I'm pretty sure the first will sink), buy a bigger hickup truck, and .... hey that's all! (all?  )


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ahhhh......well, I have to admit, one of the longest seeming drives I ever made was from just south of St Louis to Tulsa. Only six hours but I thought I'd never get out of Missouri.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

donrr1 said:


> tdw, could you elaborate on what it was like with the cat aboard? I have a young one that I've had for a few months. While I won't be going anywhere out of the Chesapeake anytime soon, in a couple of years we will be doing some extensive cruising. I have already planned to keep my eyes on her behavior while living aboard and the bay trips I'll be taking with her. If you prefer, you can PM your experience with it to me.
> 
> Don


The cat was pretty cool overall, once she got over the sea sickness which for her was only ever the first hour or so at sea. Harder for the dog cos when the cat was out of sorts she always used to go to the dog for comfort. Freaked the dog out completely. Cat also had the rather unsettling habit of leaping out on deck in heavy weather then bitching about the wet fur. Go figure. I've PMed you the unexpurgated version.
Regards

TD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

RIGHT ON...I was working on the air leaks..in my fuel system.. I'm down to my last leak..believe an 0 ring in fuel line fitting between Racor and fuel feed pump....well anyway..went over to resident diesel mechanic's shop in marina to buy some 5/16" fuel line...He had a news clipping hanging...I think dated 1999 it said

"From the Rich...Be Optimistic.."

I thouht to myself what a great quote..."If you want to travel first class..Be optimistic....."Tomorrow that Volvo MD3B..will be purring like a kitten.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ReverendMike said:


> It's a shame this site doesn't have a bunch of article that people could go to for info before starting silly threads that just ask to be 'jacked.
> 
> T34C & sailingdog- let's not forget the wombatapult (though i don't know it's effective range)


Range is variable. Depends on the age and sex of the intended projectile. Apparently certain breeds of dog work better than Wombats due to their smooth coats and bullet heads.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But wombats are closer to being round... and make much better projectiles. After all, we're trying to strike fear into their hearts... and a wombat is just so much more intimidating...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to crew for the dogs - they sound like very able and experienced seafolk, who are also capable of hiking and canoeing - indeed they are far more well-rounded than I could ever hope to be. Also I find that dogs tend to have a very good grasp on life's priorities...if they can't eat it, sleep on it, or procreate with it, it's obviously not worth worrying about....
( You're welcome  )


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> But wombats are closer to being round... and make much better projectiles. After all, we're trying to strike fear into their hearts... and a wombat is just so much more intimidating...


Somehow, I have the feeling a Rotti, flying through the air, would be far more fear inspiring than the most deranged wombat.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*She's definitely high maintenance.*

 Her post on Sailing Anarchy (Cruising Anarchy forum) about this Valiant Esprit 37: 
"Hey I am seriously considering a valiant esprit 37. Does anyone have any experience? Real info I dont want to here [sic] about blisters. the one I have a contract on has never had a blister problem."

So, don't confuse her with talk about blisters because the one she is looking at has never had any. Well, these are 25-30 year old boats from what I have seen on Yachtworld. Anyone care to join a pool on the chances of her boat getting a case of the pox in the next 3-5 years?

Same attitude as with the dogs -- just tell her what she wants to hear.

A rather demanding young lady, and with very poor hearing.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you eat a Wombat???


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Giu - only if you have to!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Tastes like chicken!!! (A little stringing with a hint of gameiness)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok...they want me to eat Beef jerkey of antelope here!!!   

Looks like my old brown Sperrys after I dried them after they were submerged in salt water for a month!!!!  

Does the Wombat bite???


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Can you eat a Wombat???


When cruising, sometime I do a dish that my mother taught me. Its called (and I am translating from Australian) "drunk wombat".

Now, drunk wombat is easy to do on a boat.

1 wombat remove skin if you don't like (I remove some and leave some for taste)
1 wombat soup (the dry powder ones, you know... just add water)
1 onion cut in small pieces.
1 beer or 2 depends on wombat size.

dump all in a casserole and let boil until meat is done.

When done, eat. Attention, stains are hard to remove from teak!

Be careful, temptation to drink beer might increase required beer bottle quantity!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Ok...they want me to eat Beef jerkey of antelope here!!!
> 
> Looks like my old brown Sperrys after I dried them after they were submerged in salt water for a month!!!!
> 
> Does the Wombat bite???


Only when inebriated.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Beezer,
Deranged wombats seem to be plentiful, at least around here.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Beezer,
> Deranged wombats seem to be plentiful, at least around here.


Only wombats???? I see more deranged than wombats...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey, I resemble that remark


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I believe the Dog's point is valid. (I mean our dog, the professor) The interesting thing about the dog lady, amoung others, is that she was a single item shopper. Most people who sail through here look up all the old threads and articles, and post on them much to Dear Leader's delight, and after they get some answers they graze in some other threads for awhile, allowing us new and exciting information on anchoring. The dog lady didn't care whether your oar locks are open or closed. She didn't see my posts on fight club, where your humble servant alerted all of you to the fact that there was a full moon and an unescorted lady going off over in Cruising. (which of course were ignored and she got wombatted, amoung other indignities)

Contrast that with the fella with the Pearson with the boat stand bulging into his hull. Instantaniously, somebody told him not to worry (which he needed to hear real bad!), and barely moments later somebody chimed in with everything he needed to know, falling just short of being able to tell him which day of the week the builder completed his boat! Now that's pretty cool. Of course, not every poster gets so lucky-I'm still waiting fro more than one response on my mini-galley question, buy you get the point.

I suspect the former do not make for good shipmates. They are too impatient. Kinda like the Portagee on speed. I don't think she's going to enjoy cruising. (and I know the dogs ain't) Patience: we either have it or sailing teaches it to us. Wait for the wind, wait for the wind to die down, wait for the tide, and on and on.

The professor (now that the dog is a big-time pig production movie star) took a bit of a hit here earlier and I didn't think it was quite justified. Mr. Peabody tries to answer all questions as fairly as possible, and really takes alot of time explaining what they call the pointy end; time the rest of us are unwilling to spend. So, at least for now, I don't think we should be picking on him.




Ok, time's up.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

A sad little critter is De Ranged Wombat. It's always a tragedy when any animal is loses its range. The English version of that tragedy is known as De Ranged Rover.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Put my thread under the microscope for a minute. I just posted a thread that I thought was pretty straight forward about personal preferences. I have pretty thick skin, first off. One remark was just a misunderstanding, but GeorgeB, in my opinion, was just trying to pick a fight and all I wanted was some creative answers. Maybe the post is too general, or not worded right, hell, maybe its just plain stupid! I have been here for a while and am obviously not trolling or looking for a one thread wonder. I don't really see a "hit" on sailingdog. He is respected around here and hes got the post numbers to prove it! I see someone that has very little in the way of a good opinion just taking a stab at someone instead of making a point, just like in my thread. "you and your post are stoopid". Wow, thats an intelligent statement. A while ago we all took that one step further by joking "you're an ass and full of crap!" But that was funny.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> I believe the Dog's point is valid. The professor (now that the dog is a big-time pig production movie star) took a bit of a hit here earlier and I didn't think it was quite justified. Mr. Peabody tries to answer all questions as fairly as possible, and really takes alot of time explaining what they call the pointy end; time the rest of us are unwilling to spend. So, at least for now, I don't think we should be picking on him.
> 
> Ok, time's up.


LOL. Very droll indeed. 

Love the Mr Peabody line. Damn that takes me back, presuming we are thinking of the same Mr Peabody. Very fond of that particular series, flying squirrels being somewhat akin to your Wombat. Well, a bit like sheep, Wombats tend more towards the plumett than the soar but in other areas....

ps - What was that about a mini galley ? Just as well you are not talking about mini galley slaves ! That could set off a chain of events......


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> I suspect the former do not make for good shipmates. They are too impatient. Kinda like the Portagee on speed. .


I don't know if understand very well what do you mean...are you comparing me to the Dog Lady? What do you mean like the Portagee??


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

He means your boat is very fast, right?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I don't know if understand very well what do you mean...are you comparing me to the Dog Lady? What do you mean like the Portagee??


Perhaps the allusion is to hyperactivity. I am told, not that I have ever personally tried such things, that there is a whitish powder that has a certain effect on your metabolism leaving you likely to run around like a chook with it's head chopped off....for hours.   Much favoured by long distance truck drivers and cabbies. BarBarBarBarBarbaraAnne or soome such.

That's why Polar Bears are not allowed into hotels.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I really hope you're not saying I do Drugs...that is way out....please.

I have kids, ok?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Doesn't matter-I ordered the Sea cook stove instead of the mini galley. Nobody had an opinion about one or the other in the thread I started, which must be some kinda record!

Yes, same Mr. Peabody. Hey, say hello to moose and squirrel for me, Boris!<G>

No, my herring-breathed friend, I was not putting you in the same class as the dog lady. That is not to say I wouldn't mind seeing photos of you and the dog lady jello wrestling! "Speed" is a controlled substance with the current style being meth-amphetamine. And I'd rather eat dog than see you on it.

Is Cam really Mr. Big? I feel his shadow hanging over me all the time.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Only the shadow knows....<g>


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I have kids... I wish I could get GOOD drugs.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

For you........or the kids CP?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

some for me, some for my little friends


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Paul,
You just keep that multi-valve in your chest turning over and sweet revenge will soon be your's! It won't be long before you'll spend your days repressing the "I told you so" 's. Your heart will feel better enveloped in that warm, fuzzy feeling of the righteous. Sail on!

And, while you are on E-bay can you pick up a telephoto for your camera, that one in the bow....


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

After a short swim over to the SA site and the attendant perusal of the picture of our canine swabbies, it would seem to be a case of stereotypes running true.

And....ditto on that telephoto lens......


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

PBzeer said:


> After a short swim over to the SA site and the attendant perusal of the picture of our canine swabbies, it would seem to be a case of stereotypes running true.


Do I detect a blonde anecdote?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What do you call a smart blonde?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

A Golden Retriever


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What do you call a blonde that has dyed her hair brown? 


A woman in search of artificial intelligence...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What do you call a blonde with a brain?

And actually, it was more the whole scene than the blonde hair, particularly the guy (that was a guy wasn't it?).


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> What do you call a blonde with a brain?


Extinct?????


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Over qualified?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No, pregenant.


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

I do believe, a thief


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

my wife is blond.....she's pretty smart.....


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

So is mine, but she did marry me....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The dumb blonde is a stereotype with little basis in reality...much like the inscrutable asian, or the jolly fat man...  But somehow, they've become icons in the culture...

And, I would say that the fact that your wives married you... (directed to T34C and Giu) shows that there is some truth to each of these stereotypes.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> And, I would say that the fact that your wives married you... (directed to T34C and Giu) shows that there is some truth to each of these stereotypes.


Actually, it would seem to prove out the point.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Why don't blondes get coffee breaks?




Takes to long to re-train them!


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

How many blonds does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Blond like VW bettles because they have good foot rests on the side!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How can you tell a blond has been using the computer?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

she asks how to get from a boat to an island?????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No, there's white out all over the screen.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

I wonder if it ever occurred to you guys that someone may have an unusual or strong attachment to their dogs, because of an inability to get pregnant?
I daresay there is an equivalent in relation to boats.
Admittedly I made a comment on Cam's looks and Gui's but both are big enough to take it. However while I think it can be interesting to see or know more of the person posting, making snide comments on their appearance would be questionable in a club bar and anonymity shouldn't be a justification for being a prat.
A site like this draws ordinary people who may have silly ideas, or dreams for whatever reason, a wee bit of acceptance of this acknowledges that we are all people blondes arseholes or otherwise.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I hold that the whole purpose of her thread was to engage in a conversation that would give her a platform to brag about her near genius dogs. If you go to any dog forums, i'll bet you will find her there discussing how her dogs can raise the main. Now that I think about it, we need them in our upcoming movie!
pigslo


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris...OK...I can take that....I strongly believe that God distributes things his way...and I agree...Cam is really really ugly.

Maybe I wouldn't be the "Sailor Extraordinaire" the "really really really good saiolr" that I am, if I was prettier than I am.....   God distributes....Good sailor...not so good looking....good looking...****ty sailor...That's why you don't see Brad Pitt sailing.....how do you sail???

Still...my wife likes my looks...she's the one I have to please.....

And I believe all was joking...or part of thereof.

I also agree with Pigs...she was looking for the 15 minute fame......

By the way, FYI....me and my wife had a dog also, when we got maried..because Fred..(now that's a nature freak...he's a good sailor, and looks good too)..didn't want to come...(he finnaly did)...so that dog because I can't get a son thing...I don't know......

She was weird...that's all

Here's me....as you can see...I am a good sailor!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> I wonder if it ever occurred to you guys that someone may have an unusual or strong attachment to their dogs, because of an inability to get pregnant?
> I daresay there is an equivalent in relation to boats.
> Admittedly I made a comment on Cam's looks and Gui's but both are big enough to take it. However while I think it can be interesting to see or know more of the person posting, making snide comments on their appearance would be questionable in a club bar and anonymity shouldn't be a justification for being a prat.
> A site like this draws ordinary people who may have silly ideas, or dreams for whatever reason, a wee bit of acceptance of this acknowledges that we are all people blondes arseholes or otherwise.


The trick is accepting which one you are, "blondes arseholes or otherwise".
What does any of that have to do with ones ability to procreate??


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

chris_gee said:


> I wonder if it ever occurred to you guys that someone may have an unusual or strong attachment to their dogs, *because of an inability to get pregnant*?


Gee, chris . . . have you ever had an unusual, strong and maybe _unnatural_ attachment with a dog? I suppose one could call this safe sex.

​


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Chris...joking aside for the moment. I don't get what you were trying to say. 
Is it that people form attachments to things and we shouldn't make fun or joke around about those things on line or until we know them better since we wouldn't do it face to face? 

If so... I tend to agree but you know, occasionally someone comes on line with an attitude that just begs to be slammed an we can all smell the blood and swarm. I actually this place is pretty tame by net forum standards. Hell...just look at the comments MooseKnuckles got over on SA in one day. At least we tried to help him here. Actually I think in real life if you are an ass, people tend to talk behind your back and avoid you so you never get much feedback on your behavior. Here at least you get honest reactions thrown in your face so you have to at least deal with it. Maybe that is a good thing.
If I'm wrong about what you meant...let me know, but that is how I took it.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Safe sex? Ya gots ta watch out fer da HPV, human pupaloma virus ... snigger ...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Actually chris, you make a somewhat valid point, except that my experiences in this regard point to getting a somewhat, shall we say, more warm and fuzzy type of pet. Not a category I would place bull terriers in.

While there is no telling what attracts people to certain breeds of pets (and some just do rescue, regardless of breed), it often provides insight into lifestyle choices.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Actually chris, you make a somewhat valid point, except that my experiences in this regard point to getting a somewhat, shall we say, more warm and fuzzy type of pet. Not a category I would place bull terriers in.
> 
> While there is no telling what attracts people to certain breeds of pets (and some just do rescue, regardless of breed), it often provides insight into lifestyle choices.


Interesting Points.

I'm still trying to figure out why Chris thinks it is our responsibility to accept that someone MIGHT have an attachment issue with their dog because they MAY have trouble conceiving. However, they have no responsibilty to accept the fact themselves. Your perceived lack of personal responsibilty (weather you realized it or not) really does get to the heart of the matter.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

She obviously feels very strongly about them. but there is a paradox too.
How do you care so much for your pet and be willing to leave them locked in a hot boat all day smelling their own crap. The advice to try out the whole situation in advance was good but it should also include The people being locked in the boat all day with some of their [email protected]# on a piece of carpet. While the Two dogs go have unbrella drinks on the beach. 

Matt


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you noticed that in every group of friends there is allways someone no one likes??? Someone that even when you don't tell where you go shows up???? You know what I mean, right???


And if you come here and tell me that you don't agree with what I just said.....

WELL YOU'RE THAT PERSON!!!!!


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

My first wife has never had kids. She treats her two dogs like kids. She has gotten rid of boyfriends that made comments about those dogs. To those without kids, the dogs can be a substitute that are every bit as important. I have a human child at home and he is only allowed a tortoise that lives on the patio, but I can still understand it. The problem will always arise on this issue with the pet nuts thinking the rest of the world automatically understands and accepts their pet as a human equivalent. The key in her response was "near genius". She thinks of those two poop machines as equals to your kids in conversation. THEY ARE NOT! THEY ARE F*****G DOGS, lady. Livestock in most third world places.
pigslo


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

O.K.
My bad what better cruising companion could you have?









http://www.tvacres.com/adanimals_spudsmackenzie.htm


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am that person. No one likes me. I think it is because they all have boat envy (sniff, sniff).


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Pigs,

You know what is worse than someone that does not have kids and treats their dogs like their kids??? Someone that HAS kids and treats their dogs better. I have seen it. I have also seen people that treat both like dogs. I am not sure which of the last two are worse.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually, if you don't have kids and treat your dogs like they are people, that's your business. When you expect everyone else to get on board with that attitude, you are asking for it.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in my mid fourties and have never had kids. By G's standards I must be one hell of a sailor.I have a cat he gets treated like a king. there is nothing wrong with that. The thing about that thread that got me was the mixed up attitude of the poster. She says she lovers her dogs and then say she wont feel sorry for an annimal that sleeps all day.
Well wich is it. They are great when ever your in the mood but other than that who gives a flip? sounds like they get kicked every once in awhile or maybe I just read it wrong.
Personally when we leave the cats gettin a nice new home with a/c and it aint going to be on the boat. I wouldn.t do that to him as much as I enjoy having him around. I'm not that selfish.
CD you right some folks don't deserve either. 
Matt


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Soul...by my standards you're only a good sailor IF you're uggly....maybe my post was badly writteen...

Having kids or not does not influence your sailing skills..


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh BS, if Fred hadn't taught you everything he knows, you wouldnt be half the sailor you are now.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

G thats what I was offering up as an excuse for not having kids
Ive never had the problems that the PRETTY people have.

Matt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've read this entire thread and it has everything in it I love about this site! Keep up the great work all.
Tom Shannon


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

This is my boy at the recent school swim meet. He loves the water.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I think your right Goose, I can picture Fred grabbing the sheet winch and saying "Jaysus dad, who taught you how to trim?"


Holy smokes Pigs you must be so proud!!!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Have you taught him how to FLY?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Pigs- Judging by that spectacular form, he may show real promise in the Steeple Chase. Perhaps the swim team is missing the mark??


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

We are quite proud. No, T34C, he is afraid of horses and has a swimmers build. Gymnastics are out but he is considering wrestling and diving.
pigslo


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Guess he could give a whole new meaning to a corkscrew dive, eh?


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Hmm. What I meant is that an attitude may appear strange or stupid when the context, that is the person is unknown. When you know where the person is coming from the attitude, may be more understandable.

Pets may be part of the family, but some people may go over the top. For some they may be a substitute for children, for various reasons. It happens. It doesn't mean one has to share their attitude but one might have difficulty changing it. If someone has a pit bull, which most, rightly or wrongly, think includes a Staffordshire bull terrier, one might suspect a background of violence which gives a strong emotional need for protection.

As some point out she seems to be thinking emotionally rather than rationally.

In a forum the person is unknown, and while I agree that direct feedback can have value, it might be tempered as it would be in say a yacht club, where a rolled eye, or muttered comment goes unnoticed.

The points were answered sensibly. The emotional inconsistencies were noted. So the person has some issues? Very unusual. Do we need to go into comments on their photo?

The strength of forums like these is that they encompass all from raw beginner to international expert, as people, largely without regard to age, wealth, politics etc. That there are also individual vagaries may be noted, but as in real life one may accept rather than focus on them.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris - I understand your point, and it is very thoughtful. However I don't think it is my, or anyone elses responsibility, to just over look someones mental or emotional deficits, weather here or at the yacht club. Unless you are saying that she is truely handicaped or mentaly ill, I think the argument could be made quite to the contrary, that it is the obligation of someone, opening themselves up to discourse in a public forum, to remove their emotional hang-ups and preconceived ideas before asking for comment.

I do agree that "jabbing" someone because of a photo is not really called for, unless the photo is included in the topic by the poster.

PB- I think thats a "porkscrew" dive!


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

*12 pages just for me?*

I am amazed that there is an entire thread dedicated to how insane I am[score one for me]. I do love my dogs as children but I do not think that it is all that foriegn considering the dog clothing companies magazines etc. Insulting me for a long 12 pages just shows the bordom in our society, hence the reason we go sailng. To escape from the norm as well as the idiot masses. I do not drive a volvo. I am a horseshoer by trade and and am anything but typical. I rode frieght trains as a juvenile and traveled the country for free. So I am used to the sceptisism such as being a woman horseshoer. I am not suprised by the comment regarding my husband hair. Another typical comment from a mainstream 9-5 pice of sh*t. He is a scuba and surfing instructor for juvenile delinqunts and spends all day fixing your f**ked up kids. I am suprised that in a group of people who should be out of the box are so closed minded. Why do people feel the need to tell others what the can and cannot do? I am not even going to comment on the blonde jokes.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Well, OK, I was wrong in my last post regarding a sense of humor. I know a handful of farriers who DO have one, I guess she doesn't.
So, about the horseshoeing, do you do ponies? I need something in a non skid, yet with a good grip on wet surafces.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

*minature horse*

Dale Im sure that your pony is far to small for my professional attention.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

dogsailors said:


> Dale Im sure that your pony is far to small for my professional attention.


Haha,, see you do have a sense of humor,, very good.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

I am actually very easy to get along with. Just that sailing dog wont drop it and has brought me up in several threads. sailing dog where do you live?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

DS - while there may be some who are trying to insult you on a personal level, most of those replying in this thread are more trying to figure out where you're coming from. In any forum such as this, where words, and how they are presented are the only real clues, it can be a rather hit and miss proposition. Also, this thread wasn't directed at you alone, but more of a general question of all posters who seem to fit the catagory of "just tell me what I want to hear", which your responses seem to place you in.
Your place in this heirarchy is that of being the poster that brought the question to the surface, which is why it seems to concentrate on you and your situation.

Also, many of the responses here don't really have anything at all to do with the question, but are just joshing around. No one on this board is perfect, nor does anyone I know of here pretend that they are. What you do have here though is a lot of people with a lot of experience, all the way to those who have none, and are seeking to learn. If you would cruise through the archives, you'll find serious response given by most everyone at some point or another. At the beginning of your thread, Valiente gave some very thoughtful advice, which it seemed you discounted, because it didn't jibe with what you were looking to hear. From that point, it in general, detoriated, as these things often do.

That in a nutshell is what this thread is about. You can take it in whatever spirit you choose, just as your thread was taken in various different ways by various different people.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah Dogdarlin', you're going to fit right in! At least ya ain't a quitter.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Dogsailor- Thanks for sticking around, and welcome. I'd say the fact that you were willing to jump back in speaks well.

Please do us all a favor and don't refer to anyones kids, F'd up or other wise.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

T34C said:


> Dogsailor- Thanks for sticking around, and welcome. I'd say the fact that you were willing to jump back in speaks well.
> 
> Please do us all a favor and don't refer to anyones kids, F'd up or other wise.


 Glad I found a sore spot I will speak freely about peoples parenting inadiqucies *EDITED BY CAM...OVER THE LINE. CONSIDER YOURSELF WARNED.*


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

That's ok, just don't make fun of our spelling.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Now dog . . . that's a low blow and not tolerated by most here. Children who may be "retarded" are born with lower IQs, not as a result of a parent's abilities to parent.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

*Whose children?*



dogsailors said:


> Glad I found a sore spot I will speak freely about peoples parenting inadiqucies EDITED CAM!!!!!!


Do you mean the ones that can't spell "their" or the ones that can't spell "inadequacies"? Wouldn't want to miss the point now, would we?


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Spelling Dogdarlin', we're an educated bunch here ...


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

She actually thinks of those dogs as smarter than our kids.
pigslo


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

cockeyedbob said:


> That's ok, just don't make fun of our spelling.


You mean like in "inadequacies" and "their" ? <G>


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey PB! i got their furst!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Pigs ..... you going to the Flea Market Saturday? I'll be there with some of the stuff I took off the boat for sale.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ya probably just have a faster connection than me Rev. <G>


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> You mean like in "inadequacies" and "their" ? <G>


 PB, you're correct. Also, we write rather than speak freely ... kinda like how we pee ...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> Glad I found a sore spot I will speak freely about peoples parenting inadiqucies EDITED CAM!!!!!


It's got nothing to do with sore spots. It's called being a decent human being. If you want to come here and be a idiot, thats one thing, you want to come here and be a idiot making cracks about peoples kids that have no dog in this fight is quite another. I was actually trying to be kind to you, maybe you should pull your head out of your arse and look around.

FYI, I'm the parent of one of those special needs kids you seem to think is so funny.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

*She may be onto something..*

Wait a minute! Dogsailor reminded me of an article in National Geographic (I think) about how animals act a lot like autistic people. The insistance on routine appearing similar to the instictive and sometimes repetitive behavior of animals. It was written by a biologist with autism, who'd manged to get a PhD in biology and had noticed "how animals behaved like her". Perhaps dogsailors dogs really are geniuses (maybe with PhD's in "Humanology")!

(serious about the article, though, fascinating stuff. Damn, i'm going to have to watch my spelling now)

(Sorry T, hope I didn't offend you)


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Reverend, take a clue from Hillary RC and adopt a dialect den ya kin sez whatchever ya wants widout bein' concerned 'bout da spellin'...


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

*pigs are smarter than dogs*

You be the judge. Which are smarter. A pig that graduates college? or a bunch of dogs hanging out in dunce caps.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

pig ... now dat's funny!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dogsailors.

Regarding bringing family here with other purpose other than sailing is a NO NO. WE DO NOT BRING FAMILY HERE. RETARDED OR NOT.

I have been recentely victim of a family attack here and that was dirty, unnecessary, and will get you a lot of enemies...

Please note:

1) I have a 9 year old sailor son, that is a member her, so please watch your modes. He has all the right to be here, as he is a sailor, too. (just in case you decide to call him moron or retarded, too).

2) This site has "moral" codes of conduct, that are agreed upon becoming a member. Please do not break those. They will land you a lot of bad reps.

3) If you ask a question, you hear it, discuss it, but accept it (wrong or right), as other's points of opinion, which others do if you reply to someone's questions...don't like what you read...move on....

Please...lets keep the kids out of this, ok??? I don't want to have my kid away from here, because of members inadequacies.
By the way....if you see my photos, there are allways kids with me, too.

That does not make me special...IT MAKES THEM FEEL SPECIAL!!!!

G


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> and spends all day fixing your f**ked up kids.


dogsailors - Please don't reproduce.

Giu - Thank you!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

pigslo said:


> This is my boy at the recent school swim meet. He loves the water.


That's great Pigslo. Put a smile on my dial. Thanks.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

ok dogsailor, i've been a nice guy up till now, but, hey, what the hell, I'm not going to live long anyway....

First, how self centered can you be to actually believe that 12 pages were devoted to you and your balloon headed canines? 

Second... Your abject lack of couth, decorum and obviously myopic opinion (nee, blathering) makes me wonder why your parents didn't believe in birth control. You and yours are the type of person that doesn't give a rats patootie if its wrong, or right, the only care that concerns you is your individual freedom, and your "right" to do as you please.

Honey, take scuba boy and your two genius dawgs up to mt. hood, I hear the weathers perfect this time of year. (btw, I'm volunteering to be the lead rescue guy.)

Canines have been known to eat their young, one can only have hoped that your breeders did the same. 

Is this the type of discourse you'd like to have, you self centered, insignificant twit? 

(heheheh, see, I don't really give a flaming, flying fart about any of this, but its been so darn long since I had a chance to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person) 

honey, wheres my meds? 
(gawd, where did THAT come from?)


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Let it out CP, let it out.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

One has to concur that some people treat dogs as children substitutes, me I've always thought that children were dog substitutes.  

As for the sailing , the way I see it a dog will follow it's alpha person anywhere with nary a backward glance even though they are effing petrified. I guess all I can say is that please DS do some short hops with the mutts before you try crossing an ocean. Take 'em out in really crappy weather, live on board for a while when it's pissing down rain, not at a dock but out on a mooring. Let the behaviour of the dogs be your guide. It's pretty easy to tell when a dog is miserable or scared witless. What they cannot and will not do is simply refuse to follow you.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> I am actually very easy to get along with. Just that sailing dog wont drop it and has brought me up in several threads. sailing dog where do you live?


Actually, this thread wasn't directed at you specifically, but all the people who whine about not getting the answers they want on the questions they ask on this forum. You sound like a real piece of S#!t, and seem to think that just because someone doesn't sail with two bull terriers, which you're too stupid to realize aren't bull dogs, they can't give you any advice that would be valid.

You seem to be very self-centered, and no the world does not revolve around you, and neither does this thread. Most of the people here on sailnet come and ask for advice, and take the advice they receive, both positive and negative, with a grain of salt and as much as it will apply to thier particular situation... But most do not tell us what idiots we are and that we're just "arm chair" sailors... when they don't know a damn thing about us.

If the treatment you got on this forum really disturbs you all that much... don't participate... we're not making you. If you don't like the oddball sense of humor that occassionally runs rampant here... leave. Everyone is welcome here on sailnet, at least as far as I am concerned... up until they start making accusations and statements that are blatantly false.

Bull terriers... your beloved genius bull dogs... are probably not very well suited as sailors... They're rather large... 40+ lbs... from your own description... and don't float... and yet you don't see a problem with inflicting serious confinement and danger upon these animals you profess to love. Either you're a sociopath... and don't care about what you love... or you are an idiot... and don't know any better.

You asked for advice... we gave it, to the best of our experience, which combined, given who was replying to you, is probably far vaster than yours.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

oh, pffft, thats dribble, you should see it when I'm serious


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Why do you guys keep describing my Ex? You're freakin' me out!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

To remind you why she's your Ex BF! <G>


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

CP, can I have some of your meds?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sorry for the editing guys...but I wasn't gonna let those comments stand in anyone's post...or in the quotes that followed. 
Personally I think she's been kicked in the head by too many of those horses and needs the dogs for protection cause she's an ass in real life too. 
*One more post like that and the big go-away button comes out. *


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How come you get all the cool buttons to push?? Oh, yeah...you're a mod... Wahh...


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

camaraderie said:


> Sorry for the editing guys...but I wasn't gonna let those comments stand in anyone's post...or in the quotes that followed.
> Personally I think she's been kicked in the head by too many of those horses and needs the dogs for protection cause she's an ass in real life too.
> *One more post like that and the big go-away button comes out. *


Dangit, did I miss something?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Alright, now I'm really pissed. Somebody was posting nude pics?????? I did miss it.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well now Dogsailors, after typing out this long response to your latest foray into your self-made swamp, I decided that, quite literally, you aren't worth the effort. You appear to be the type who is only satisfied when you are agreed with and any dissent is not to be tolerated. This much, this "armchair sailor" can tell you though, should you get out cruising, that attitude will not hold you in good stead among those who are cruising. And you'll come to find, particularly in foreign waters, that you'll need them on your side.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady....as I said before...my 9 year old son reads these posts...have some dignity...as the corum you have already lost....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bye Bye. 

I think that last one should get you removed.

I hope.

Good luck on your cruise.

I really feel for your husband and your dogs, after all they are the ones that have to deal with this stuff on a daily baisis.

Like we say around the water cooler, "Can you imagine sleeping with that!?"


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

And that reminds me of another good'ol country song,,,, "How can I kiss the lips at night that chew my ass out all day long"


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Like we say around the water cooler, "Can you imagine sleeping with that!?"


You talk about sleeping with the water cooler?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Geez Goose, with that song, was remoinds a fruedian slip?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A freudian slip is just psychotic lingerie...


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

PBzeer said:


> Geez Goose, with that song, was remoinds a fruedian slip?


I'll never undersatnd why the moron who invented the typewriter put the "I" and the "O" next to each other.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

So long whack job. Maybe you'd have better luck in a SeaDoo forum.

Cam- Can you do anymore of that fancy editing?? As G- said there are kids that look at this also.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Whew, can I take off this garlic now?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ya know - I don't think that the Dog person is actually an adult. I think that some fourteen year old with undeveloped social skills and a bad case of acne is sitting in his depressing bedroom and giggling to himself...


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

'tis surf, post operative ...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> And that reminds me of another good'ol country song,,,, "How can I kiss the lips at night that chew my ass out all day long"


Somewhat off topic but speaking of country songs has anyone seen this before ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

cockeyedbob said:


> 'tis surf, post operative ...


LOL, I was thinking that it was surf too...but not the post-operative bit...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

uh, wha' happened? I musta missed sumpin, LOLOLOL, geez, we wuz jus' havin fun officer...  

When I was just a pup in college, I took issue with having to take a class that was led by graduate assistants.

Ok, more than issue. After a full semester of lectures from these wannabe's, I stood before the full lecture hall and politely inquired as to why we were paying nearly 3,000.00 each for a class that was being fed opinions of nothing germaine to the course work rather than facts by recent grads that couldn't get a job in the chosen field of study. 

In addition I asked (nicely of course) if we were ever going to meet the esteemed author of the textbooks that we were forced to purchase at 375.00 each, (less "study guides" @ 150.00 each times 3) and PhD that was the "draw" for the class. I wondered out loud if the fact that said revered member of academia was at that point, deep in 8 month sponsored research in that well known hotbed of Fortran excellence, St. Kitts had anything to do with it. 

I got a standing "O" from the student body, a dressing down by the standards commitee, a letter of repremand from the Prof, and an 3.95 in the class. screw 'em


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

That's better than what I did. Halfway through my first semester, I just got up in the class and said stick your dogma where the sun don't shine and left, for good. Never did go back to college.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, sombodys karma just ran over my dogma


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP-

Well, just don't leave it there..pick it up and make a roadkill sandwich...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Need I ask what your dogma was doing in the middle of the road?


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

PBzeer said:


> Need I ask what your dogma was doing in the middle of the road?


It was trying to run away. He mentioned something about NOT wanting to go on a cruise, just before the karma got'im.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

But aren't there leash laws about dogma? If not, there oughta be!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I am almost pretty sure I saw a dead Dogma on the road here is Casper Wyoming!!!

along with the 85 dead rabbits and the live Cougar....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Did the cougar kill the dogma??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CP...was your dogma real flat and red all around??? if yes...I saw it...around 42 times between hotel and work!!!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Since this has all turned so Fruedian <g> let the good doctor do some ANALysis. And btw, I told you goofs, over in fight club that the broad didn't have all her oars in the water!
She may not own a Volvo, but she really wants to own a Volvo. She's got the World Wildlife Federation and Think Locally stickers, just needs the car. The "near genius" comment was a big clue, but the works with horses clinched it. In my experience, anyone that is overly fond of working with horses is a Whack-job. Especially women. There's no money in horses. That's why 99% of men aren't into horses. Much of the horse industry exists on the labor of young women who will work for next to nothing just so they can be around large animals with small brains. Seriously, they work for much less than minimum wage and the chance to board their horse for "free" making one wonder how tightly wrapped they are. They are other Freudian angles to this I dare not wander into.  Suffice it to say that I think most horse people are gravitating to their own intellectual and conversational level, excluding "Mr. Ed" from the analogy.

The dog comments would have eventually reached their logical conclusion: there are too many people on the earth and dogs make better stewards of mother earth. Trust me, it was coming. With the above paragraph, I conclude that the only thing that will hold up their epic voyage is the arrival of the starter kit stool sample for their composting head. The expedition could get off to a much quicker start if Pigslo would forward a sample; it being common knowledge that pig manure is rich in the right kinds of bacteria and grows bodacious 'bugs' for composting.

The last significant dropping, 'er posting I should say-was the scuba instructing SO for twisted kids. This does not imply that the guy is a Big Brother or works with his church youth group and doesn't care if you don't know about it. No, this person is trained in the fine art of straightening out your messed up kid, which is really an indictment of our messed up society after all, and it's a good thing he's out there doing this at a meager salary because you, as parent, obviously cannot. It all smacks of virtuosity, much like Jimmy Carter building houses for H for H. Mind you, that's fine but if you want to be perceived as a humble man, and a moral leader, try to avoid the odd camera lens or two.

To conclude, i think one would find that the purpose of the epic voyage is probably to escape the degrading effects of American society. Those degrading effects are not the usual suspects such as sloppy dirty porn, drinking, driving big fast cars too fast, leering at nubile maidens not our wives, smoking very large exquisitely rolled Macanudos, or shooting Bambi every fall. No, this probably has it's roots in the fact that 50% of the American populace does not own a recycling bin, does not wish to own one, and finds a Fourex lambskin much more relavent to containing hazardous emissions. And the woman knows she's right-just ask her. Just a few small sailing details to wrap up and they're off. My advise, should you be concerned, is keep 16 and 2182 clear for traffic.

To my mind, a certitude of opinion brooking no opposition is a sign of a commonly found middle age immaturity. It might be something worse. Remember, one of the proofs of insanity is the failure to see it in one's self. 
The doctor is out.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Of course, this whole adventure could just be one huge carbon offset.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

*smacks of a spoiled rotten*

I know a few trust fund babies. they take what they precive as a noble or common job to offset the guilt of their privlaged up bringing and wait for the bucks to kick in.People who were never told no when they were young seem to have a hard time with anyone that has an opposing view. If shoeing horses and working with under privlaged kids pays enough to finance an extended cruise. I've missed the boat again. A friend of mine summed it all up one time by saying "Our biggest mistake was not being born to rich parents." 
I think most people that want to cruise are partly trying to escape society I know I am in a way. but some are just trying to escape themselves.

Thanks Sailaway for the diagnoses. 
Horses are the reason we invented motorcycles. No way on the volvo unless its 10 years old. that would reveal to much. definately see some So Cal in it.

Now I wish I could figure out why I felt it neccisary to evan respond to the origanal thread when normally I would have just blown it off and went to the next one. Maybe I felt sorry for the dogs
and thats all I got to say about that


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

What a load of rubbish. Girls like horses, so? Perhaps a teenage freight train rider has reason to trust animals more than people. Probably finds they are less judgemental and intolerant.
Wow one works with delinquents and the other has her own trade as a farrier. Shock horror. They may even believe in an energy policy. She must be a heiress. 
I guess being a lawyer or stockbroker would be more honest occupations earning the right to buy a boat. Freudian? Ha.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

chris - I think you may be taking this way more seriously than it is intended.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I'm not happy with the direction this has taken either. Wayyyy to personal.
Doesn't seem funny to me either. I don't like her...but I don't think we need to speculate on her personal demons.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think it is important to have an open mind... especially where you are asking for advice.... You may not agree with it whole heartedly... everytime.... but if you actually listen and think about what a person is saying... there is usually some bits of wisdom that maybe you're just not smart enough or ready to hear yet.... That's how it was with my dad... later I would see he was right...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Since this has all turned so Fruedian <g> .


Enough is enough. It's one thing to be the last of the bleeding heart liberals, its another to be put in the same basket (self woven) as effing bleeding Joe Stalin but I WILL NOT COUNTENANCE the idea of having that dimwit as a member of the BHLibs club. NO. STOP IT AT ONCE DO YOU HEAR ME !!

She's got to be a Republican. Oh please dear lord (just this once even if I don't believe in you), if you have any humanity whatsoever.

The woman drives a Hummer, is a member of the NRL, she thinks Dubya is a stud muffin, her favourite song is Sweet Home Alabama, watches O'Reilly without giggling, but she is not , cannot be, over my dead body, a liberal.

Good Night and Good Luck.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Whoops, sorry Cam, didn't see your warning shot before I posted the previous. I take it all back. She doesn't think Dubya is a stud muffin, that was a low blow.


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Girls like horses because it is a big powerful beast between their legs. If you think this is incorrect ask some before you start flaming. Ask them if "posting" is not their favourite exercise. There is nothing Freudian about this; it is simple sublimation and the parents ask no questions.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I like fast racing sailboats because I like to feel the big powerful beast under my feet   

I just don't have an attitude problem


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I like fast racing sailboats because I like to feel the big powerful beast under my feet
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that you have fleas in your shoes ? Either that or Tinea.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Perhaps it is time to RIP the doggie duo. Instead, we could talk about the lovely sail I had today. It looked like every J boat ever built was out in the Bay today. Mylar sails shining, kites 'aflying, zooming away, hither, thither and yon. Quite a sight.

Saw one catamaran out there that had a flag so big, we thought it was a mizzen sail. A solo female, manhandling about a 38 footer, with the 150 jenny about an inch off the water. All in all, an excellent afternoon of sailing. Especially after making a bit over $300 at the flea market in the morning.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Perhaps it is time to RIP the doggie duo. Instead, we could talk about the lovely sail I had today. It looked like every J boat ever built was out in the Bay today. Mylar sails shining, kites 'aflying, zooming away, hither, thither and yon. Quite a sight.
> 
> Saw one catamaran out there that had a flag so big, we thought it was a mizzen sail. A solo female, manhandling about a 38 footer, with the 150 jenny about an inch off the water. All in all, an excellent afternoon of sailing. Especially after making a bit over $300 at the flea market in the morning.


Ahhhh PB you lucky man.....and me in Wyoming!!!!!!! Fred was also sailing today, with his buddies at CNL....

PB thanks for the post above


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Went out to swing the compass on the new autopilot and finish the calibration, but it was too nice a day for sailing to motor around in circles. <G>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Went out to swing the compass on the new autopilot and finish the calibration, but it was too nice a day for sailing to motor around in circles. <G>


7 days....7 days.....I'll be sailing....7 days.....

I have been wanting to circle too, for calibration...since September!!!!   
know the feeling


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

7 days, if a blizzard don't blow through and strand you there for another week. <G>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> 7 days, if a blizzard don't blow through and strand you there for another week. <G>


*PORRA VIRA PARA LÁ ESSA BOCA......IRRA!!!!:*D


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Do that on the floor, and you have to clean it up !!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Do that on the floor, and you have to clean it up !!!!!


ahahahahah

That's a Portuguese supersticious saying that means " Gee...turn your mouth the other way....damn"....

Its used to say whatever you are saying...say it in the other direction....like "knocking on wood", but reversed...


----------

